# تعريف الدكت والجرل اعداد ( مستر يورك ) ملتقي المهندسين العرب



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

:14: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :14:​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


تعريف الدكت والجرل

الدكت عبارة عن صاج ويغطي بعازل للحرارةحيث يمنع وصول أشعة الشمس الحارة داخلة 

و يحافظ علي كمية الهواء البارد التي بداخلة وهذا الهواء البارد طبعا خارج من المكيف سواء

باجدج أو مركزي أو صحراوي ويصنع باحجام ومقاسات مختلفة

أما للجريل فهي عبارة عن قطعة من الالموتال بها عدة فتحات لخروج الهواء البارد 

من داخل الدكت الي خارجه ويوجد منة أنواع كثيرة
1- مربع 
2- مدور
3- مستطيل 
4- وأنواع أخري 

وهو يصنع باحجام مختلفة حسب المكان الذي سيركب به

أتمنا أن أكون قد وفيت بشرح جيد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

:56: أخوكم محمد مناف :56:


----------



## موظف بريد الشفاء (2 مايو 2010)

امبراطور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور سيدي 
اضافة بسيطة اذا سمحت لي ك
الدكت عبارة عن معبر اجباري لمرور الهواء لتوجيهه الي المكان او الحيز المراد تكييفه 
يصنع الدكت من صاج صلب مغطي بطبقة جلفنة قياسها 90 ، و هذه الطبقة تحمي الصاج من التعرض لمسببات الصدأ 
يتم تغليف الدكت بعازل حراري : كثافة طبقة العزل للدكت غير المعرض للجو تكون في افضل الحالات 24 كيلوجرام لكل متر مكعب بمعني ان كل متر مكعب من الفايبر جلاس يوزن 34كيلو جرام و سمك طبقة العزل 1" 
يتم عزل الدكت من الداخل مسافة قدرها 3 متر بطبقة عازلة للصوت سمك 1" وهذه الطبقة تكون في الاغلب من الفايبر جلاس امعالج ضد التفتت و المقاوم لتأثير التدفق و سمكها 1"
اما الدكت الخارجي المعرض للشمس فيتم تغليفه بطبقة من الفايبر سمكها 2" و كثافتها اما 24 كج/متر مكعب او 36 او طبقا لما يقرره المصمم او الاستشاري 
و ظيفة العزل الحراري هو الحفاظ على الطاقة التبريدية التي يحملها الهواء دون تسرب ، و دون تدخل من خارجها 
لحماية العزل الخاص بالدكت الخارجي اما ان نكتفي بتغليفه بقماش خام مشبع بمحلول مانع للبكتريا و مانع للتسرب و يعمل وظيفة الغراء في تماسك التغليف او ان يتم تغليف القماش ايضا بشرائح الالمنيوم سمك 0.6مم ، أو 0.7 مم لحماية القماش من تأثير الشمس و القوارض 
مصدر الهواء المكيف اي المعالج حراريا هو وحدة تكييف الهواء ايا كانت تسميتها 
الجريل هو مخرج ذات ريش توجيه للهواء المعالج 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## hamadalx (2 مايو 2010)

ودة فعلا يعتبر تعريف شكرا مهندس سعيد ................


----------



## قاسم2000 (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## مستريورك (3 مايو 2010)

الاخ المهندس صبري سعيد 

مشكور لمرورك العطر 

وشكر جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مستريورك (3 مايو 2010)

الا خ قاسم 

مشكور مرورك الكرام


----------



## مستريورك (3 مايو 2010)

الاخ موظف بريد الشفاء

مشكور لمرور وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا بشمهندس ونتمنا مشاركتك معنا علي طول


----------



## محمد ايتا (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم على الافاده 
لكان عندى سؤال فى نفس الموضوع 
ماهو الفرق بين الجريله والديفيوزر 
وماهى الاساس الصحيحه لختيار الجريلات


----------



## المهندس كرموس (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الجريلات تستخدم غالبا للهواء الراجع ويوصل مع دكت ,اما الديفيوزر فيكون عند نقاط دخول الهواء الى الحيز المكيف 
 ارجواء من الله التوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور المهندس محمد أيتا 

مشكور المهندس كرموس 

علي المرور الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذن استاذنا المهندس محمد مناف ، 
زميل سألني ازاي تختار الجريل او الدفيوزر المناسب لمعدل تدفق هواء معين ؟ و أراني جدول مستنبط من برنامج اختيار الدفيوزر ، و لا غبار على عطاءات البرنامج و دقته،
طبعا الاجابة السريعة هي ان تختار من جداول المنتج و يتحكم فيك عنصران هما مستوي الضوضاء و مرمي الهواء 
لكن هناك عنصر هام و هو صندوق تغذية الهواء لانه يتم تشكيله طبقا لابعاد رقبة الجريل او الدفيوزر ، الي هنا و الامر عادي الكل يعرفه
 و انما لم يلتفت احد للوصلة المرنة التي يجب ان يتناسب قطرها مع ابعاد الصندوق و تكون كافية لمرور الهواء المقنن تدفقه
 و في نفس الوقت يمكن تثبيتها مع سقف الصندوق او احد اضلاعه الجانبية و لهذا يجب ان نعلم قطر الوصلة المرنة المغذية للصندوق بالهواء، و بالتالي يجب ان ينقص قطر الوصلة المرنة عن مقاس سقف الصندوق بـ 2 بوصة حتي يمكن تثبيت ( العنق )الكولر اي وسلة التثبيت الوسيطة بين وصلة التغذية المرنة والصندوق و بالتالي علينا ان نري معدل الهواء الممكن نقله عبر الوصلة المرنة دون احداث جلبة ضوضاء وهذا المعدل هو الذي يقيدنا عند اختيار الجريل او الدفيوزر 
و بارك الله لكم في القرآن العظيم و عليكم بتلاوة القرآ فهي تجلو النظر و تقوي الداكرة و على كل حرف تؤجر و على كل تعثر في القراءة اجران 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد هاشم (5 مايو 2010)

توجد لدي اضافة لو سمحتم حيث ان الكرلات غالبا ما تستعمل لتوزيع الهواءمن خلال الجدران اما الدفيوزر فيستعمل لنشر الهواء من خلال السقوف
مع تحياتي


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (12 أغسطس 2010)

والله اللسان مهما تكلم عن هذا المجهود الرائع فلن يوفه حقه


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جداااااااااااااا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أحب اضيف شىء بسيط للمهندس عماد حيث أن الجرلات وخاصة side view هى ما تستخدم فى الاركان اما الجريلة الافقية ليست شرط أن تستخدم فى الاركان بل على حسب التصميم والشكل العام للمكان


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن استاذنا المهندس محمد مناف ،
> زميل سألني ازاي تختار الجريل او الدفيوزر المناسب لمعدل تدفق هواء معين ؟ و أراني جدول مستنبط من برنامج اختيار الدفيوزر ، و لا غبار على عطاءات البرنامج و دقته،
> طبعا الاجابة السريعة هي ان تختار من جداول المنتج و يتحكم فيك عنصران هما مستوي الضوضاء و مرمي الهواء
> ...


 

مهندس صبري سعيد الله يجزيك الخير​


----------



## ahmadjet (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد مميز وطيب
ونتطلع للمزيد
وياريت لو كان هناك صور توضيحية
ودمتم


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لاضافة المعلومات


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*صورة دكت*

صورة دكت


----------



## م رشدي حموده (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*صورة*

بناء علي طلب العضو الكريم اليك بعض الصور


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*صور*

بناء علي طلب العضو الكريم بعض الصور


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*صور*

بناء علي طلب العضو الكريم اليك هذه الصورة


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جهد مميز وطيب
ونتطلع للمزيد
وياريت لو كان هناك صور توضيحية
ودمتم*


اتمنا اخي احمد ان تفيدك الصور التي طلبتها
ومشكور للمرور​


----------



## aati badri (28 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تضعوا الجميع في ملف و تكتبوا تحت كل صورة او جنبها الاسم الانجليزي لها و المقاسات الشائع استخدامها و المواضع التي يوصي بتركيبها فيها : سقفية ، حائطية ، ... لان فيه زملاء بيشوفوا الجريلات و الدفيوزيرات لأول مرة ، و الحقيقة الصور جميلة و معبرة جدا، ثم تضموها في ملف واحد قابل للحفظ لأنها تستحق ان يستعان بها في كتابي - لو أذنتم 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين و الله من كل قلبي

و يا ليت تتابعوا لأنوا إحنا مستمتعين أوي


----------



## مستريورك (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل لمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء زيارة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38678.html


----------



## salamat (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لك اخي مستر يورك على الشرح الجميل وايضا للمهندس المتميز (صبري سعيد) وبانتظار مشاركاتكم المتميزة


----------



## مستريورك (12 مارس 2011)

salamat قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا لك اخي مستر يورك على الشرح الجميل وايضا للمهندس المتميز (صبري سعيد) وبانتظار مشاركاتكم المتميزة


 
الاخ الفاضل شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (12 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## مستريورك (5 مايو 2011)

*تكملة صور الدكت والفيوزات*

الاخوة الافاضل 

السلام عليكم 

نبدا بتكملة الموضوع بناء علي طلب كثير من الاخوة الزملاء


----------



## مستريورك (5 مايو 2011)

*تابع تعريف الدكت والدريل*

*الاخوة الافاضل 

السلام عليكم 

تكملة الموضوع بناء علي طلب كثير من الاخوة الزملاء*​


----------



## مستريورك (5 مايو 2011)

*تابع تعريف الدكت والجريل*

*الاخوة الافاضل 

السلام عليكم 

تكملة الموضوع بناء علي طلب كثير من الاخوة الزملاء*​


----------



## goor20 (7 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## zanitty (8 مايو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و ظيفة العزل الحراري هو الحفاظ على الطاقة التبريدية التي يحملها الهواء دون تسرب ،


استاذى العزيز 
شرف ليا انى اعقب على كلام حضرتك ان سمحت لى
اضيف فائده من فوائد العزل و هى منع تكاثف بخار الماء المحيط بمجارى الهواء نتيجه بروده الاخير و الذى قد يؤدى الى تكوين قطرات عديده من المياه قد ينتج عنها ترسيب على الاسقف المستعاره و بالتالى اتلافها و لذلك نهتم بوضع ماده الغراء بين العزل و مجارى الهواء لمنع وجود فراغات هوائيه تسمح بترسب الماء
 


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> طبعا الاجابة السريعة هي ان تختار من جداول المنتج و يتحكم فيك عنصران هما مستوي الضوضاء و مرمي الهواء



 اوافق و بشده و اضيف ان مستوى الصوت يتحدد بناءا على سرعه خروج الهواء من المخرج و الذى يتحدد تبعا لجداول ASHRAE Application 2007 فصل 47 ص 8 و الموجود بالمرفقات حيث ان سرعه خروج الهواء لا يجب ان تزيد عن 425 قدم لكل دقيقه للحصول على مستوى صوت حتى 30 ديسبل



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و انما لم يلتفت احد للوصلة المرنة التي يجب ان يتناسب قطرها مع ابعاد الصندوق و تكون كافية لمرور الهواء المقنن تدفقه
> و في نفس الوقت يمكن تثبيتها مع سقف الصندوق او احد اضلاعه الجانبية و لهذا يجب ان نعلم قطر الوصلة المرنة المغذية للصندوق بالهواء، و بالتالي يجب ان ينقص قطر الوصلة المرنة عن مقاس سقف الصندوق بـ 2 بوصة حتي يمكن تثبيت ( العنق )الكولر اي وسلة التثبيت الوسيطة بين وصلة التغذية المرنة والصندوق و بالتالي علينا ان نري معدل الهواء الممكن نقله عبر الوصلة المرنة دون احداث جلبة ضوضاء وهذا المعدل هو الذي يقيدنا عند اختيار الجريل او الدفيوزر


من النقطه السابقه نجد ان تحديد قطر الوصله المرنه استاذى هو الذى يسبق تحديد ابعاد صندوق التوزيع و عليه فاننا نقوم بتزويد 2 بوصه على القطر الناتج من حساب سرعه الهواء حتى يمكن تركيبه و ليس العكس هو الصحيح بتحديد ابعاد الصندوق و من ثم انقاصه 2 بوصه للحصول على قطر الوصله المرنه


----------



## hamadalx (8 مايو 2011)

مــــــــــا شــــــــاء الله ياهندسة ...جزاك الله كل خير ........


----------



## mohamed alhmad (8 مايو 2011)

اللهم بارك فيهم وارزقنا من علمهم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مايو 2011)

أولا الشكر للمهندس محمد مناف على انه فتح الباب لهذا الحوار 
و الشكر العميق للزميل الصديق استاذنا زانيتي على اضافاته القيمة التي اعطت معني لما كتبت و امح لي ياسيدي ان اضيفها ضمن نص كتابي و افتخر باستاذيتك
و الحمد لله على سلامة الزميل حمادة - نورت الملتقي و ان شا الله ننتظر المزيد


----------



## zanitty (8 مايو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أولا الشكر للمهندس محمد مناف على انه فتح الباب لهذا الحوار
> و الشكر العميق للزميل الصديق استاذنا زانيتي على اضافاته القيمة التي اعطت معني لما كتبت و امح لي ياسيدي ان اضيفها ضمن نص كتابي و افتخر باستاذيتك
> و الحمد لله على سلامة الزميل حمادة - نورت الملتقي و ان شا الله ننتظر المزيد


شرف لى يا استاذى ان تضاف نقاطى الى كتابك على الاقل اضمن انى هفضل فى بالك الى مدى طوويل اطال الله عمرك


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

goor20 قال:


> tnx


 
شكرتا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> استاذى العزيز
> شرف ليا انى اعقب على كلام حضرتك ان سمحت لى
> اضيف فائده من فوائد العزل و هى منع تكاثف بخار الماء المحيط بمجارى الهواء نتيجه بروده الاخير و الذى قد يؤدى الى تكوين قطرات عديده من المياه قد ينتج عنها ترسيب على الاسقف المستعاره و بالتالى اتلافها و لذلك نهتم بوضع ماده الغراء بين العزل و مجارى الهواء لمنع وجود فراغات هوائيه تسمح بترسب الماء
> 
> ...


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> مــــــــــا شــــــــاء الله ياهندسة ...جزاك الله كل خير ........


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

mohamed alhmad قال:


> اللهم بارك فيهم وارزقنا من علمهم


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أولا الشكر للمهندس محمد مناف على انه فتح الباب لهذا الحوار
> و الشكر العميق للزميل الصديق استاذنا زانيتي على اضافاته القيمة التي اعطت معني لما كتبت و امح لي ياسيدي ان اضيفها ضمن نص كتابي و افتخر باستاذيتك
> و الحمد لله على سلامة الزميل حمادة - نورت الملتقي و ان شا الله ننتظر المزيد


 

الاخ الفاضل المهندس صبري سعيد

شكرا لمرورك الكريم يا استاذنا ياغالي 

ودائما نستفيد من حضرتك


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

محمد يوسف الكومي قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## mechanical wheel (9 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل بس عاوز استفسار ما المقصود بالصندوق ال plenum box ولا الداكت ؟
وكمان عاوز اعرف قطر الوصلة المرنة بحددها ازاي هل بحددها زي ما بحدد ابعاد الداكت لكن بعتبر ان الداكت دائري ولا بحددها ازاي
يرجى الافادة وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 مايو 2011)

كلامك صحيح 
و لو ترجع لموضوع قل و لا تقل ستجد مفردات مشروحة ستساعدك كثيرا
وفقكم الله


----------



## مستريورك (10 مايو 2011)

mechanical wheel قال:


> موضوع جميل بس عاوز استفسار ما المقصود بالصندوق ال plenum box ولا الداكت ؟
> وكمان عاوز اعرف قطر الوصلة المرنة بحددها ازاي هل بحددها زي ما بحدد ابعاد الداكت لكن بعتبر ان الداكت دائري ولا بحددها ازاي
> يرجى الافادة وشكرا


 

الاخ الفاضل السلام عليكم

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

واليك بعض المعلومات والصور وسافيدك اكثر ان شاء الله
*General:*
Plenum Box is made of galvanized sheet metal, 
intend for use above false ceiling to be connected to 
the Linear Slot Diffuser or Square Ceiling Diffuser 
from outlet side,the inlet side connected to the duct, 
they can be connected either with galvanized duct or 
flexible duct, the boxes are internal insulated as per 
clients request

























واتمنا اكون افدتك موقتا


----------



## صفدي (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (10 مايو 2011)

صفدي قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 
الاخ الفاضل صفدي

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

واياك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (12 مايو 2011)

اود ان اضيف اضافة فى هذا الموضوع بانة يتم عزل الدكتات الخارجية المعرضة للشمس بالفيبر جلاس كثافة48كجم/متر مكعب بسمك 2 بوصة
ارجو من اللة تالتوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (1 يوليو 2011)

مهندس الاشغال قال:


> اود ان اضيف اضافة فى هذا الموضوع بانة يتم عزل الدكتات الخارجية المعرضة للشمس بالفيبر جلاس كثافة48كجم/متر مكعب بسمك 2 بوصة
> ارجو من اللة تالتوفيق


 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (3 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير






نتابع معا بعض الصور الخاصة بالموضوع 
صورة جريل




صورة دكت




الفيوزات




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والي صور جديدة قادمة باذن الله


----------



## mohamed abrahim (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهودالجميل


----------



## مستريورك (8 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير






نتابع معا بعض الصور الخاصة بالموضوع 

القطعة تحول مجاري الهواء المربعة الي مجاري هواء دائرية ومتعددة






تمديدات هواء




توصيل مجاري الهواء بنقطة توزيع





والي صور اخري ان شاء الله


----------



## مستريورك (8 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نهتدي ونستعين ونصلي ونسلم علي أشرف المرسلين

سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
الأخوةالأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 



















http://www.tatwr.com/vb/t44204.html








الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير












نتابع معا بعض الصور الخاصة بالموضوع 

توصيل نقطة مجاري الهواء





توصيل نقطة مجاري الهواء





جريل






فتحة دائرية






فتحة مستطيلة جانبية






دكت معزول






دكت معزول





صمامات عزل الهواء






صمامات عزل الهواء






محولات تحول محري الهواء الدائري الي مربع






مراوح تعزيز قوة الهواء





مجاري الهواء







والي صور اخري قريبا ان شاء الله 



 





 ملتقي المهندسين العرب 









_:77: ملتقي المهندسين العرب:77:_​ 



مش حتقدر تلاحق علي المواضيع الجديدة والمتميزة دائما بفضل الله​ 


ثم بفضل دعوتكم لينا​ 


ترقبو أيضا في شهر نوفمبر أن شاء الله​ 


العدد السنوي الخاص من​ 


باقة من المعلومات المفيدة​ 


الجزء التاسع​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمين حسن (9 أغسطس 2011)

لكم الشكر يا أخوان


----------



## مستريورك (10 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed abrahim قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهودالجميل


 

شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (10 أغسطس 2011)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لمرورك ونتمنا الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## مستريورك (10 أغسطس 2011)

الأمين حسن قال:


> لكم الشكر يا أخوان


 

العفو يا بشمهندس وانا تحت أمركم


----------



## eng.khaled ghazal (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## مستريورك (2 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.khaled ghazal قال:


> جزاكم الله خير ..


 
واياكم يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير*


----------



## مستريورك (5 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا *


 


واياكم ودائما تستفيدو معنا في 

ملتقي المهندسين العرب لكل العرب


----------



## محمد عمر عمر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

م / زاناتي مشاء الله عليك متميز دائما:12:


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
م مستر يورك 
جزاك الله عنا خير 
ونحن في انتظار الجزء التاسع
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
*


----------



## مهندس شاهين (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يالله


----------



## مستريورك (1 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد عمر عمر قال:


> م / زاناتي مشاء الله عليك متميز دائما:12:


----------



## مستريورك (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أيهم الشامي قال:


> *جزاكم الله كل خير *​


 شكرا للمرور


----------



## مستريورك (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور للمرور*



محمد يوسف الكومي قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> *م مستر يورك *
> *جزاك الله عنا خير *
> *ونحن في انتظار الجزء التاسع*
> ...


----------



## مستريورك (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس شاهين قال:


> يالله


 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم ولك تحياتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع و مجهود مبدع و تعبيرات ناضجة ناطقة حية 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و وفقكم للمزيد من العطاء 
و لو سمحت تكبر الصور شوية 
كما اني اتمني الاتفاق على مسميات الجزاء و ارجو التكرم بالمرور على : قل ولا تقل


----------



## nofal (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## engkfa (12 يوليو 2012)

كل الشكر يا هندسة


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2014)

nofal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2014)

engkfa قال:


> كل الشكر يا هندسة


----------

